# Eclipse: Build Project?



## xbtequila (13. Mai 2005)

Ich bin neu in Java. Habe aber sehr gute Kentnisse in PHP, C/C++. 

Ich habe mir ein kleines Programm in Eclipse geschreiben. Wenn ich auf "Run" gehe wird es auch sauber in der Testkonsole ausgeführt. Was benötige ich jetzt, um ein eigenständiges Programm zu erstellen?

Bei Project ist das Häckchen bei Build automaticly gesetzt, aber in meinem Workspace taucht kein Programm auf. Das müsste dann ja ein .jar File sein, oder?

Muss ich vieleicht noch einen Compiler oder so installieren?


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

du müsstest neben deinen Sourcen noch Java class-Dateien in einem Ordner namens bin oder classes finden. Diese Class-Dateien führst du mittelst run oder per dosbox aus. 
Du kannst allerdings auch selbst ein Jar generieren (rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Export -> Jarfile). Wenn du dann die manifest-Datei noch richtig erzeugst, kannst du das Programm auch per Doppelklick auf das Jar starten. 
Alles unter der Vorraussetzung, das eine JVM installiert ist.

Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## xbtequila (13. Mai 2005)

Ok, das mit dem Jar Export habe ich jetzt hinbekommen, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich die Main Class eintragen muss.

edit:
Habe es jetzt gefunden. Alles klappt wunderbar. 

Vielen Dank


----------

